
Kubernetes 1.1 Performance upgrades, improved tooling and a growing community - TheIronYuppie
http://blog.kubernetes.io/2015/11/Kubernetes-1-1-Performance-upgrades-improved-tooling-and-a-growing-community.html?m=1
======
mdaniel
The posting with commentary:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10535994](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10535994)

